# Squib



## Otti (4 mo ago)

I too have been handrearing a squib found in the Road (Central London) left him/ there as advised. Still there next day- would’ve earn run over so home, did survive! Bought correct food on line; now thriving! Now stretching his/her wings, quote a character too. We have a cat ( other side of door) small balcony. He/she’s been here 4 weeks. Will need next step home.
ADVICE!! Please.
She/ he can’t stay here, 
We care about him and can buy food etc
Otti


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Is he tame? You can do a soft release from your balcony when he is ready. Meaning, he will need to spend time outside in a cage to get used to the area. When released, he will return for feeding as he won't know where to find food.

Can you post a photo of him?


----------



## Otti (4 mo ago)

Hi Marina,
Thanks for contacting me!
Yes he is tame, he’s still hot bald bits and baby feathers but his back is finally covered in small grey feathers. Am trying to remove bits of dried food stuck round his crop- I have finally perfected a method of feeding from a small bowl now it’s called EXACT hand feeding bird food.
He’s flying more now. Sleeps in a wooded crate lined with shredded paper and under a black wool beret at night 🙂 every thing’s kept v clean. He has sort of three meals a daybiggest one evening, I follow natural light for him. Will start putting himin a wicker cat basket on the balcony to get used to outside a bit. We’re third floor so won’t be letting him out yet and now concerned it’ll be colder!
Will try and sort some pics for you.
Do you know anywhere he could live with some company?! We’re in Waterloo. Am happy to buy food etc
Ruth


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Try the FB group: Pigeon rescue and rehabilitation. Try to get him adopted, their chances of survival is so slim out there. He was raised in the safety of your home. To release a tame bird like that into a new territory might not end well for him. Ideally he needs to spend time in an outside aviary amongst other pigeons before getting released. Can't you change the balcony into an aviary?


----------



## Otti (4 mo ago)

Sadly tiny balcony and we have a cat!! Lots of closed doors activity.
I have no idea who would possibly adopt him. 
He’s starting to peck bits of dried food now which s good. 
Am concerned as he can’t stay in this room all his life and it’s our office too! Poo on printer etc but he’s a dear little soldier


----------



## Otti (4 mo ago)

Marina B said:


> Try the FB group: Pigeon rescue and rehabilitation. Try to get him adopted, their chances of survival is so slim out there. He was raised in the safety of your home. To release a tame bird like that into a new territory might not end well for him. Ideally he needs to spend time in an outside aviary amongst other pigeons before getting released. Can't you change the balcony into an aviary?


----------



## Otti (4 mo ago)

Is the FB group in Uk? We live in Central London


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Otti said:


> Is the FB group in Uk? We live in Central London


Yes, plenty of members in the UK.


----------

